# I predict Picard will be total garbage



## Blackrook (Jan 23, 2020)

The last thing we need is another Star Trek show, especially one featuring Jean Luc Picard, a very boring character from the very boring Next Generation show.


----------



## bluzman61 (Jan 23, 2020)

Blackrook said:


> The last thing we need is another Star Trek show, especially one featuring Jean Luc Picard, a very boring character from the very boring Next Generation show.


And I've read that the show is going to be using veiled anti-Trump messages.  How wonderful. (sarcasm alert)


----------



## fncceo (Jan 23, 2020)

A movie about lil ol' me?!  Oh my!


----------



## Blackrook (Jan 23, 2020)

Kirk-Spock-McCoy made the first show interesting.  After that, all characters in Star Trek were bland and uninteresting, except perhaps Data.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jan 23, 2020)

It will be on pay TV so not many will be watching.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 23, 2020)

Blackrook said:


> Kirk-Spock-McCoy made the first show interesting.  After that, all characters in Star Trek were bland and uninteresting, except perhaps Data.



Quit whining like a big baby. Nobody is going to make you watch it.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2020)

I liked Picard. Very gentlemanly. However....I am thoroughly tired of movies and shows bashing Trump. Sick of it. Even my husband, who is a die hard democrat, said he is sick of it. The man is POTUS. Deal with it and stfu, he says.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 23, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > The last thing we need is another Star Trek show, especially one featuring Jean Luc Picard, a very boring character from the very boring Next Generation show.
> ...



Where did you read that?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 23, 2020)

Gracie said:


> I liked Picard. Very gentlemanly. However....I am thoroughly tired of movies and shows bashing Trump. Sick of it. Even my husband, who is a die hard democrat, said he is sick of it. The man is POTUS. Deal with it and stfu, he says.



You do realize that a lot of Star Trek was allegory criticizing current events in America, right?  

For instance, the TOS episode, "Let that be your last battlefield" mocked the pure stupidity of racism by presenting us with a pair of two-toned aliens, who hated each other because they were colored on opposite sides of their faces.  

I forget the title of the episode, but there was also one about War Veterans who were enhanced to be super soldiers, but then exiled because they couldn't work their way back into society.  A metaphor about how we've treated Vietnam Vets. 

So are you just noticing that this is happening now?


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jan 23, 2020)

Wow...a science fiction show with a white male character in the lead? In 2020? I am sure they will write a gay Asian son into the script...or just make Picard a faggot with a black husband.


----------



## JLW (Jan 23, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I liked Picard. Very gentlemanly. However....I am thoroughly tired of movies and shows bashing Trump. Sick of it. Even my husband, who is a die hard democrat, said he is sick of it. The man is POTUS. Deal with it and stfu, he says.
> ...


Absolutely correct.  The first televised interracial kiss was also aired on Star Trek. There were numerous allusions to the Cold War as well. Snowflakes will be snowflakes.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jan 23, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...



Patrick Stewart Says 'Star Trek: Picard' will Tackle the World of Brexit and Trump


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 23, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I liked Picard. Very gentlemanly. However....I am thoroughly tired of movies and shows bashing Trump. Sick of it. Even my husband, who is a die hard democrat, said he is sick of it. The man is POTUS. Deal with it and stfu, he says.
> ...


The third season of TOS became to secular humanist and destroyed it. Messages were given but many of the episodes sucked. Speaking of character sin the ST universe. The Cardassian tailor with a hidden past on Deep Space 9 was a good one.


----------



## Blackrook (Jan 23, 2020)

I just got an email that the first episode of Picard just dropped, so I'm going to give it a shot.  I'll let you know what I think in approximately 42 minutes.


----------



## Blackrook (Jan 23, 2020)

Data and Picard were playing poker on the Enterprise, but it was only a dream.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 23, 2020)

Blackrook said:


> The last thing we need is another Star Trek show, especially one featuring Jean Luc Picard, a very boring character from the very boring Next Generation show.



These people are out of ideas.  This is pure exploitation hoping to make money.  Worse, it is on CBS ALL ACCESS like ST Discovery.  That kills it right there.  I became quite fond of The Orville ITMT on Fox.  Now, I've heard they are taking that off television and moving it to Hulu.  Oh well.  Fuck 'em.  I hope they lose their shirts doing that.  I won't be manipulated like that.  Want to put it on a steaming service?  Fine, but put it on TV as well.  

Hell will freeze over before I invest all kinds of money on more hardware and services and have to pay $44 a month to watch one TV show I used to see for free.


----------



## Blackrook (Jan 23, 2020)

The dog is named "Number One."

I'm already bored.


----------



## Blackrook (Jan 23, 2020)

Now an inter-racial couple are talking on a couch.  I have no idea who these people are, and frankly, I don't care.


----------



## Blackrook (Jan 23, 2020)

Oh good, the black guy died. That's the trope isn't it, "the black guy always dies first"?


----------



## Correll (Jan 23, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > The last thing we need is another Star Trek show, especially one featuring Jean Luc Picard, a very boring character from the very boring Next Generation show.
> ...





Yeah, I heard that too.


----------



## Correll (Jan 23, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > Kirk-Spock-McCoy made the first show interesting.  After that, all characters in Star Trek were bland and uninteresting, except perhaps Data.
> ...




They are raping a beloved franchise for cheap partisan points. Our disgust is completely called for.


They are fucking assholes, and deserve to be called on it. 


You are an asshole too.


----------



## bluzman61 (Jan 23, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


Please see post #12 in this thread.  Thank you.


----------



## Blackrook (Jan 23, 2020)

Picard has Vulcan servants working for him at the vineyard. Yay!


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 23, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > Kirk-Spock-McCoy made the first show interesting.  After that, all characters in Star Trek were bland and uninteresting, except perhaps Data.
> ...


Hey Bullshit!
How you doing?


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 23, 2020)

Picard...Don’t destroy the Borg!  Let them destroy more civilizations!

Eat shit.


----------



## Blackrook (Jan 23, 2020)

Styles haven't changed in 400 years. Picard is wearing a suit, only difference is the collar isn't turned down.


----------



## Correll (Jan 23, 2020)

Blackrook said:


> Picard has Vulcan servants working for him at the vineyard. Yay!




Please tell me it is not because they are refugees doing the jobs that Humans won't do...


----------



## Flash (Jan 23, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I liked Picard. Very gentlemanly. However....I am thoroughly tired of movies and shows bashing Trump. Sick of it. Even my husband, who is a die hard democrat, said he is sick of it. The man is POTUS. Deal with it and stfu, he says.
> ...




Who gives a shit if there were some stupid confused Libtard writers for Star Trek?  We see that stupid shit all the time out of Moon Bat Hollywood and it is disgusting.  Kirk fucked a green Orion Slave Girl and kicked some alien ass. All is good.

The best episode was "City on the Edge of Forever".  Kirk fucked a hottie and then let her die because she was a Peacenik.


----------



## Blackrook (Jan 23, 2020)

So the issue is Romulan refugees after their star went supernova.

Not very subtle.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 23, 2020)

You guys can't seem to find shows that pander to your morality and ethics, because the characters that share them are always the bad guys that everyone enjoys watching get pasted.


----------



## Blackrook (Jan 23, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> You guys can't seem to find shows that pander to your morality and ethics, because the characters that share them are always the bad guys that everyone enjoys watching get pasted.


Maybe the media and Hollywood are dominated by liberals, and conservatives are blackballed.

Every think of that possibility?


----------



## Blackrook (Jan 23, 2020)

Didn't the Klingon moon blow up, so this is the second time an enemy of the Federation has had their planet destroyed.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 23, 2020)

Blackrook said:


> Maybe the media and Hollywood are dominated by liberals, and conservatives are blackballed.


Nah, that's self soothing delusion. People will make and sell anything, if they think someone else will buy it.


----------



## Blackrook (Jan 23, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe the media and Hollywood are dominated by liberals, and conservatives are blackballed.
> ...


You're lying.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 23, 2020)

The Borg were cool


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 23, 2020)

Blackrook said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


You are deluding yourself and whining. Sorry, there is just not much of a market for shows that share your values from 1860.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 23, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > The last thing we need is another Star Trek show, especially one featuring Jean Luc Picard, a very boring character from the very boring Next Generation show.
> ...



Too funny. A conservative whining about capitalism at work...


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 23, 2020)

Correll said:


> They are raping a beloved franchise for cheap partisan points..



You think Kirk kissing Uhura wasn't making a point?


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 23, 2020)

Blackrook said:


> Maybe the media and conservatives are blackballed.
> 
> Every think of that possibility?



Aren't you guys always gloating that Fox News has the bigliest ratings ever?


----------



## Blackrook (Jan 23, 2020)

The girl is like a hero out of a video game.


----------



## Blackrook (Jan 23, 2020)

I got to the end of the new Picard show and I have to admit I'm unclear on what Picard's goal is now.

The girl who approached him turns out to be a living robot of some kind, but her connection to Picard is not clear to me.

She dies in an explosion, but luckily she has a twin so Picard is going to go save her from some threat which I'm afraid is not clearly defined.

Romulans are the bad guys going after the robot girl twins, but why that is happening is also not made clear.

I'm afraid the whole show seems to be a mess.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 24, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> These people are out of ideas. This is pure exploitation hoping to make money. Worse, it is on CBS ALL ACCESS like ST Discovery. That kills it right there. I became quite fond of The Orville ITMT on Fox. Now, I've heard they are taking that off television and moving it to Hulu. Oh well. Fuck 'em. I hope they lose their shirts doing that. I won't be manipulated like that. Want to put it on a steaming service? Fine, but put it on TV as well.
> 
> Hell will freeze over before I invest all kinds of money on more hardware and services and have to pay $44 a month to watch one TV show I used to see for free.



I'm sorry, I can kind of see an advantage of streaming services... I'm paying directly for the shows I want to see as opposed to the whims of advertisers as to what they put their money behind.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 24, 2020)

Blackrook said:


> I got to the end of the new Picard show and I have to admit I'm unclear on what Picard's goal is now.
> 
> The girl who approached him turns out to be a living robot of some kind, but her connection to Picard is not clear to me.
> 
> ...



So you want the whole thing explained in one episode to you?  

I understood what was going on. These two girls are humans with positronic brains.  Probably grown by Commander Bruce Maddox from the original series.  

I thought it was a pretty strong start. Let's see where it goes.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 24, 2020)

Blackrook said:


> So the issue is Romulan refugees after their star went supernova.
> 
> Not very subtle.



No, it isn't.   But it's consistent with the universe (It had been established the Romulan sun went supernova in Star Trek XI) and that most of them died. 

So what they are going to build on is that our otherwise benevolent Federation turned it's back on a refugee crisis, which opposed all the decent principles it stands on.   Gee, you are right.  When you put it that way, it's kind of horrible.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 24, 2020)

Blackrook said:


> Maybe the media and Hollywood are dominated by liberals, and conservatives are blackballed.
> 
> Every think of that possibility?



Or maybe, when you get down to brass tacks, Conservatism is a rationalization of selfishness.   That is never appealing in a narrative context.   Conservatism is always, "We could solve this problem if we really wanted to, but we won't because Mine, Mine, Mine!!!"  

Not appealing at all. 



Blackrook said:


> Didn't the Klingon moon blow up, so this is the second time an enemy of the Federation has had their planet destroyed.



Yes, it did.  Kind of the same kind situation, where they were doing an allegory of the end of the Cold War.  

Maybe the Klingons interfered in the Federation Elections, and that's why the Federation are acting like such dicks.


----------



## Correll (Jan 24, 2020)

Blackrook said:


> So the issue is Romulan refugees after their star went supernova.
> 
> Not very subtle.




So, what the fuck happened to the Romulan FUCKING EMPIRE?


----------



## Flash (Jan 24, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> [ Conservatism is a rationalization of selfishness.



LOL.  You are confused Moon Bat.

Liberalism has been proven in history to be a failure time and time again and the idea that it will produce an utopia in the future is nothing more that Hollywood Liberal Limousine fantasy science fiction.

The same type of silly fiction that creates food replicators, warp drive, unlimited energy and machines that beam people from one point to another.

If you want a dose of economic reality go read Robert Heinlein's book "The Moon is a Harsh Mistress".  Anybody that read that book and understood it would never vote for a Democrat or any Liberal.  That is where the phrase "There ain't no such thing as a free lunch" came from.


----------



## Correll (Jan 24, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > They are raping a beloved franchise for cheap partisan points..
> ...




Fair point. A number of differences.


1. It was actually brave of them, at the time. 

2. They did not do it at the expense of good story telling.

3. They did not insult their audience while doing so.


4. It was not a long standing franchise, with long term fans.


5. Making a point about equality for AMERICANS, is a big difference from making a point about equality for unwelcome foreigners or attacking a partisan figure for partisan points.


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 24, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > I got to the end of the new Picard show and I have to admit I'm unclear on what Picard's goal is now.
> ...


ST Discovery sucks. It is PC driven and propaganda.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 24, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...



No jackass, as an expert and connoisseur in Star Trek, I refuse to see it crassly exploited for sheer profit.  Star Trek was originally the vision of one man, a guy who started out a cop in LA.   It had a message and a vision about the future, and by his own admission, due to interference and stupidity by the NBC network constantly fighting him over everything, starving him of money, that vision really only lasted for the first season of the original Star Trek.  After that, it has all been down hill.

Now "Star Trek" is nothing more than rehashing old characters and themes with lots of space ships and special effects in order to keep the "franchise" alive.  Technically, if you want to see the real STAR TREK, you have to go back to 1964, two years before the show aired on TV, and watch the original pilot rejected by NBC called 'The Cage' later woven into two episodes to save money and repackaged as 'The Menagerie.'


----------



## CWayne (Jan 24, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > They are raping a beloved franchise for cheap partisan points..
> ...


Not really.  Everyone knew Kirk was randy as hell.


----------



## CWayne (Jan 24, 2020)

Correll said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > So the issue is Romulan refugees after their star went supernova.
> ...


I was wondering that myself.  The Romulan star is a bit vague while hinting that it is the Romulan home star.  It could have been any Romulan star.  They are, after all, a Star Empire, are they not?

And what about asking their cousins for help?  I'm sure the Vulcan's would send ships immediately!


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 24, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > These people are out of ideas. This is pure exploitation hoping to make money. Worse, it is on CBS ALL ACCESS like ST Discovery. That kills it right there. I became quite fond of The Orville ITMT on Fox. Now, I've heard they are taking that off television and moving it to Hulu. Oh well. Fuck 'em. I hope they lose their shirts doing that. I won't be manipulated like that. Want to put it on a steaming service? Fine, but put it on TV as well.
> ...



That is not how television works.  What gets on the air is not driven by advertisers, but by network execs who choose programs by their estimate both of their viability, cost and marketability toward their network image.  Advertisers buy time slots, not programming.  Nielsen ratings or the like on a given time slot sets the rate for that time.  I prefer an even better method:  seeing the shows I want to see for free and letting the advertisers foot all of the bill.  You see, those shows are already paid for by the advertisers.  From there on out, it is pure profit.  So I prefer to let the advertisers do all the heavy lifting, watch the shows I want to see for free and skip all of the advertisements.  I get 45 channels of premium programming at zero cost with no advertisements, in fact, a better package than I ever got from any satellite or cable system.

Now tell me again why I should fork out $45 a month to watch the 'Picard' shit show on a streaming service with freezes, hang ups and glitches?


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 24, 2020)

CWayne said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




Ah, no, Wayne.  The entire point of Uhura, Sulu, Scott, Chekov and especially Spock was to break the entire doctrine of fear of all white all the time and drive home the message that all people of every race (or planet) are equal, and can live together in peace and harmony toward a higher end than mere acquisition of wealth or power.

Yes, the Kirk/Uhura kiss was aimed straight at testing and breaking the racial boundary on TV, but Kirk didn't kiss her because he was "randy," he kissed her because he was being forced to by the people there where he was at.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 24, 2020)

Blackrook said:


> Didn't the Klingon moon blow up, so this is the second time an enemy of the Federation has had their planet destroyed.



No, that was just their energy production facility, Praxis.  They never said it was the moon around the home world.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 24, 2020)

Correll said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > So the issue is Romulan refugees after their star went supernova.
> ...



The Romulan Star Empire was a small, very limited association of stars.  Likely a galactic star cluster (a group of stars born together who wander apart like the Pleiades).  The idea that the home star went supernova and exploded is bullshit.  Stars don't just blow up, these things don't happen overnight.  In all cases, any kind of stellar explosion would have been preceded by millions and millions of years of a planet being uninhabitable, anyway.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 24, 2020)

Blackrook said:


> I got to the end of the new Picard show and I have to admit I'm unclear on what Picard's goal is now.
> 
> The girl who approached him turns out to be a living robot of some kind, but her connection to Picard is not clear to me.
> 
> ...




Thanks, BR.  Curious, what did it cost you to watch the show?

So, lessee, we have Picard, they've worked Data in (or is he B4?) to tie it to the past, they got a new Number One, a dog, I'm sure Riker is flattered, and they even worked in some token Vulcans, though, why Vulcans would be tending a vineyard is beyond me.  Now we have synthetic people with man-made brains.  No doubt these new "people" can have all undesirable characteristics programmed out of them, so as to not like guns, be atheistic, be very liberal, and to hate all of Trump's great, great, great, great grand-children, whom no doubt, libtards will still be trying to sue and impeach for everything under the Sun.


----------



## CWayne (Jan 24, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


Its a joke.  I've probably forgotten more Star Trek than most people will ever know.

BTW, here is a hint.  SF writers have been breaking the whole "white man" thing (a more self-hating phrase has never been uttered) since the early part of the last century.

Star Trek just put on film what was already going on in books.


----------



## CWayne (Jan 24, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > I got to the end of the new Picard show and I have to admit I'm unclear on what Picard's goal is now.
> ...


Well, Bruce Maddox from "The Next Generation".

But I agree.  It appears right now, that Picard needs to find her twin and discover if Maddox, (maybe a side plot of Maddox working with Data?) has managed to create human-like synthetics using that method (I just finished watching it and can't remember the term, sucks to get old) of reproducing neurons.


----------



## Mr Natural (Jan 24, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > Kirk-Spock-McCoy made the first show interesting.  After that, all characters in Star Trek were bland and uninteresting, except perhaps Data.
> ...



Isn't he the guy who talks about how awful it must be to be a Liberal?


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 24, 2020)

CWayne said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > CWayne said:
> ...




Good to hear.  But I haven't forgotten any Star Trek.  I've probably forgotten more than you ever knew to begin with.  I have Sci-Fi books dating back to the 1940s and Amazing Stories and Plastic Man.  I'm familiar with every famous writer plus some I doubt you've ever heard of.  It was always a white-dominated medium written by mostly white people.  If you have examples of Blacks having roles, dominant roles in early 20th century science fiction, I'd love to see it!  Seems writers were more comfortable introducing space aliens long before they were comfortable accepting the black man as just "one of the guys."  Roddenberry broke that.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jan 24, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Also watch the film "Forbidden Planet", which was a huge initial influence on ST.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 24, 2020)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



Not sure how much FP was on shaping Star Trek, but it is certainly one of the greatest Sci-Fi Movies of ALL time!  Nothing better as a kid than to sit down on a Saturday night, get real stoned, and watch that on the late, late horror show!


----------



## Votto (Jan 24, 2020)

Blackrook said:


> Kirk-Spock-McCoy made the first show interesting.  After that, all characters in Star Trek were bland and uninteresting, except perhaps Data.



# 1, how can you say such a thing?

LMAO!!


----------



## Blackrook (Jan 24, 2020)

Picard was a mess. I do not find his goal of "saving" some robot girl to be a compelling plot.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 24, 2020)

Votto said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > Kirk-Spock-McCoy made the first show interesting.  After that, all characters in Star Trek were bland and uninteresting, except perhaps Data.
> ...




I have to agree.  

Chekov had everything as a "Russian invwention."
Uhura had her drop dead body and gorgeous singing voice.
Scotty's engines were always on the verge of exploding.  No wonder he drank.
And Worf's exploits on the Klingon Homeworld with brother Kurn fighting the Durass Family for control of the Counsel against the Romulan incursion and the loss of his mate was a CENTERPIECE of TNG.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 25, 2020)

Flash said:


> LOL. You are confused Moon Bat.
> 
> Liberalism has been proven in history to be a failure time and time again and the idea that it will produce an utopia in the future is nothing more that Hollywood Liberal Limousine fantasy science fiction.



Really? Frankly, we were pretty liberal between 1932 and 1980, and we did nothing but grow as a country and an economy. 

Then Ronnie Reagan took over and drove us into the ditch.  



Flash said:


> If you want a dose of economic reality go read Robert Heinlein's book "The Moon is a Harsh Mistress". Anybody that read that book and understood it would never vote for a Democrat or any Liberal. That is where the phrase "There ain't no such thing as a free lunch" came from.



Heinlein was a fascist...


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 25, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> No jackass, as an expert and connoisseur in Star Trek, I refuse to see it crassly exploited for sheer profit. Star Trek was originally the vision of one man, a guy who started out a cop in LA. It had a message and a vision about the future, and by his own admission, due to interference and stupidity by the NBC network constantly fighting him over everything, starving him of money, that vision really only lasted for the first season of the original Star Trek. After that, it has all been down hill.



Yup. All Downhill from there.  Seven More TV series, 13 major theatrical releases...  clearly the people running it were totally fucking it up after Season 1.  



toobfreak said:


> Now "Star Trek" is nothing more than rehashing old characters and themes with lots of space ships and special effects in order to keep the "franchise" alive. Technically, if you want to see the real STAR TREK, you have to go back to 1964, two years before the show aired on TV, and watch the original pilot rejected by NBC called 'The Cage' later woven into two episodes to save money and repackaged as 'The Menagerie.'



The thing was, Roddenberry wanted to do high-concept Science Fiction... but his vision was saved by people like DC Fontana, Gene Coon and others who actually knew what they were doing.  

What really saved Star Trek was that these "hacks" as you call them got it to three seasons.  Three Seasons meant enough to go into syndication. This allow people to take second and third looks at it and allowed it to develop a cult following.  Which lead to all the movies and spinoff and why we are still talking about it today.


----------



## Correll (Jan 25, 2020)

CWayne said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...




The lack of respect for cannon, is disgusting.


These woke libtard bastards want to make a point about refugees, and they are too fucking lazy to do so, without shitting all over decades of fandom. 


How the fuck hard would it be, to write up a situation, that makes the point, without also showcasing how little respect you have for the franchise AND the fans?


----------



## Correll (Jan 25, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...




The difference is that, at the time, it was the first interracial kiss on tv. It was actually brave and ground breaking.


NOw? Now the stupid points that Picard is going to make, are ALL OVER THE AIRWAVES, CONSTANTLY.



Instead of a brave voice raising a point that has not been heard, hollywood is just joining in the baaing of the massive flock of woke sheep.


----------



## Correll (Jan 25, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...




The point is, they would have had plenty of other planets of their own, already , to relocate their people onto.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 25, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > No jackass, as an expert and connoisseur in Star Trek, I refuse to see it crassly exploited for sheer profit. Star Trek was originally the vision of one man, a guy who started out a cop in LA. It had a message and a vision about the future, and by his own admission, due to interference and stupidity by the NBC network constantly fighting him over everything, starving him of money, that vision really only lasted for the first season of the original Star Trek. After that, it has all been down hill.
> ...




LOOK you bone brain, do you idiots ALWAYS rewrite the facts to your convenience?  Those TV series (two of which have never been on TV and one of which has only had ONE episode so far), and the movies, that only speaks to the commercial success and exploitation of the franchise, NOT to how faithfully it has held to Gene's vision, desires or wishes.  By the middle of the 2nd season, Coon was basically fired, Gene was so pissed at how far he had strayed while he was away on other projects, and by the 3rd season, Gene was divorced from the show altogether, fed up with NBC, moved on to other things and no longer gave a crap if it lived or died.

THE ONLY OTHER Star Trek spin off he's had direct involvement in (other than consulting for some of the movies), was The Next Generation, which was actually spun off from the shards of Star Trek II, a failed attempt to bring ST back to television, and he only did it because the network assured him full creative control.  As to his vision being "saved" by Dorothy or Coon, these were two people whom Gene groomed into the roles so that they could share some of the load which was too much for one man.  Anything they "knew" they only knew by dint of Roddenberry who was the fount for all things Star Trek.

What is being offered now on CBS All Access is puke thrown out there for Trekkies who will swoon for anything with space battles, aliens and ray guns.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 25, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> LOOK you bone brain, do you idiots ALWAYS rewrite the facts to your convenience? Those TV series (two of which have never been on TV and one of which has only had ONE episode so far), and the movies, that only speaks to the commercial success and exploitation of the franchise, NOT to how faithfully it has held to Gene's vision, desires or wishes. By the middle of the 2nd season, Coon was basically fired, Gene was so pissed at how far he had strayed while he was away on other projects, and by the 3rd season, Gene was divorced from the show altogether, fed up with NBC, moved on to other things and no longer gave a crap if it lived or died.



Uh, guy, you give Roddenberry too much credit.   Take a look at his IMDB listing.  

Ever hear of the Questor Tapes? Or Genesis II?  Of course you didn't.. because they were crap.    

And those were the ones he could get someone to do a pilot on.  

David Gerrold said it best.  "Gene was a TV Producer. A TV producer is what happens when a human being falls asleep next to a bag full of money." 



toobfreak said:


> THE ONLY OTHER Star Trek spin off he's had direct involvement in (other than consulting for some of the movies), was The Next Generation, which was actually spun off from the shards of Star Trek II, a failed attempt to bring ST back to television, and he only did it because the network assured him full creative control.



Indeed. And the first season of TNG was crap!!!   Besides having Wesley Crusher (the most annoying character in Science Fiction besides Jar-Jar Binks) the stories were dumb, preachy and really annoying.   Thankfully for all involved, Rick Berman kind if eased him out and let the show breathe by developing the characters.  



toobfreak said:


> What is being offered now on CBS All Access is puke thrown out there for Trekkies who will swoon for anything with space battles, aliens and ray guns.



And why is that a bad thing?  Sounds like they know their target audience.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 25, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Uh, guy, you give Roddenberry too much credit.


You mean I give Gene credit for creating Star Trek and revolutionizing all of science fiction from basically space operas with Flash Gordon rockets to a believable model of the future all based in credible theory researched out by the Rand Corporation?  Gee.



> Ever hear of the Questor Tapes? Or Genesis II?  Of course you didn't..


Of course you are wrong as always.  I've seen them, Planet Earth and others a dozen times and have most of them on DVD.  Planet Earth was weak and based on Gen II which wasn't bad, but The Questor Tapes was a fabulous story with a killer ending that was made into a pilot but like 90% of all risky pilots, didn't get picked up by the network because network reps are more interested in keeping their jobs than good television.  What else would you like to know?



> And those were the ones he could get someone to do a pilot on.


How many pilots have you written, produced or sold?



> David Gerrold said it best.  "Gene was a TV Producer. A TV producer is what happens when a human being falls asleep next to a bag full of money."


David is an ass who wrote one good novel, The Space Skimmer.  The Producer is everything.  Gene worked his BUTT off doing the work of ten people to get Star Trek on the air.  He single-handedly produced the first half of the 1st season!  Today, they have half a dozen producers.



> Indeed. And the first season of TNG was crap!!!   Besides having Wesley Crusher (the most annoying character in Science Fiction besides Jar-Jar Binks) the stories were dumb, preachy and really annoying.


It had its problems.  They were trying to find their way redoing a TV cult classic without trying to appear to compete with or replace a venerable icon.  The actors were uncomfortable for the same reasons.  Some of it got a little preachy.  It took a season to smooth out.  That was mostly DC Fontana that preached.  Wesley never bothered me, it was Dr. Crusher I couldn't stand.  But all in all, the 1st season had a number of good episodes, regardless.

I can't help it if the truth hurts you.  You just want to justify your love of the new crap because you'll suck up anything with space battles and people with rubber faces.  Far far better than Discovery or Picard put together is The Orville.  It is more 'star trek' than those two.


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 25, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


The Kirk character would kiss and ph uk anything if it moved.


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 25, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > These people are out of ideas. This is pure exploitation hoping to make money. Worse, it is on CBS ALL ACCESS like ST Discovery. That kills it right there. I became quite fond of The Orville ITMT on Fox. Now, I've heard they are taking that off television and moving it to Hulu. Oh well. Fuck 'em. I hope they lose their shirts doing that. I won't be manipulated like that. Want to put it on a steaming service? Fine, but put it on TV as well.
> ...


If we still had just a few major networks with no cable and other options most shows like Picard would not even be ideas let alone  considered as a series. Hits today can have very few viewers compared to the past.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 25, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > CWayne said:
> ...




That explains why all of Kirk's love interests were dogs.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 25, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> Hits today can have very few viewers compared to the past.


So how do you tell a hit from a loser then?

Or basically you're saying there are so many channels now, there's one to carry most any kind of garbage?


----------



## CWayne (Jan 25, 2020)

Blackrook said:


> Picard was a mess. I do not find his goal of "saving" some robot girl to be a compelling plot.


Yet.

You see, this is a single, 45 min. episode.  If you judge that quickly, you really have no business offering learned opinion.

Like all series, its off to an awkward start.


----------



## CWayne (Jan 25, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


I find it laughable to think that you believe you know more.  I've only been watching and wrapped in the genre since I was 5 years old when I was watching the Original Series as it actually happened.  Then the decade and a half of reruns, syndications, and more books than I can count.  I have SF from the early part of the last century.

But hey, if it floats your boat, knock yourself out.  I will just carry on secure in My knowledge and enjoyment of ScyFi AND Fantasy with my particular love of Star Trek.


----------



## CWayne (Jan 25, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> You guys can't seem to find shows that pander to your morality and ethics, because the characters that share them are always the bad guys that everyone enjoys watching get pasted.


Actually, we find that in fiction, those with your morality and ethics tend to be much like the Eloi.  Food for others.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 25, 2020)

CWayne said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > CWayne said:
> ...



Fine.  Then tell me this:


What were the three episodes Barbara Babcock was used in?
Who originally was supposed to play Lazarus in Prod. #20?

Who did the voice of the Gorn?
Who was set to replace Nimoy for Season Two as Spock after contract negotiations stalled?
Where did they get the name for the milk truck seen in City On The Edge of Forever?  And why was that episode #28?


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 25, 2020)

Well this is too much geek fight for me, have fun!


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 25, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > Hits today can have very few viewers compared to the past.
> ...


They got paid a lot less back then with shows a lot longer or closer to an hour filmed with 30 million people watching while today they are millionaires pretty quickly with a few million people watching.  The graphics have improved immensely but the action has stalled to much as the shows are preachy. Top ST series for me.....TOS and Voyager.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 26, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > 22lcidw said:
> ...



The holodeck doctor on Voyager was priceless.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 26, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> You mean I give Gene credit for creating Star Trek and revolutionizing all of science fiction from basically space operas with Flash Gordon rockets to a believable model of the future all based in credible theory researched out by the Rand Corporation? Gee.



Not really. What revolutionized "space opera" was Star Wars.  If it weren't for Star Wars, no one would have made more Star Trek. They let Gene have control of the first movie, and it was a mess.  The series really didn't get going until the Wrath of Khan, where they kicked him into a consultant role.  



toobfreak said:


> David is an ass who wrote one good novel, The Space Skimmer. The Producer is everything. Gene worked his BUTT off doing the work of ten people to get Star Trek on the air. He single-handedly produced the first half of the 1st season! Today, they have half a dozen producers.



Again, so what?  He also cheated writers out of credit, sexually harassed his female stars.  If they had a #MeToo movement in the 1960's, his name would be mud. 



toobfreak said:


> It had its problems. They were trying to find their way redoing a TV cult classic without trying to appear to compete with or replace a venerable icon. The actors were uncomfortable for the same reasons. Some of it got a little preachy. It took a season to smooth out. That was mostly DC Fontana that preached. Wesley never bothered me, it was Dr. Crusher I couldn't stand. But all in all, the 1st season had a number of good episodes, regardless.



The first episode had maybe ONE good episode.  The guy who saved that series was Rick Berman. (who then went on to fuck up Voyager and Enterprise, so there's that.) 



toobfreak said:


> I can't help it if the truth hurts you. You just want to justify your love of the new crap because you'll suck up anything with space battles and people with rubber faces. Far far better than Discovery or Picard put together is The Orville. It is more 'star trek' than those two.



I agree, the Orville is TNG with Poop Jokes.  I don't think we needed TNG with poop jokes.  We also didn't need TNG with less charismatic actors, which describes Voyager.  

The game changer was DS9, where they didn't resolve every problem by the end of the episode. I would like to say it revolutionized TV shows, but I really think _Babylon 5_ did it first and better.  (Then again, Paramount stole JMS's ideas.)


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 26, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > You mean I give Gene credit for creating Star Trek and revolutionizing all of science fiction from basically space operas with Flash Gordon rockets to a believable model of the future all based in credible theory researched out by the Rand Corporation? Gee.
> ...



You are truly one mega-idiot.  Star Wars never would have happened in the first place if Star Trek hadn't created the venue for it and showed the industry there was a market for BIG budget science fiction.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 26, 2020)

CWayne said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > You guys can't seem to find shows that pander to your morality and ethics, because the characters that share them are always the bad guys that everyone enjoys watching get pasted.
> ...


Nah, delusional self soothing. You find my morality and ethics to be Superior to yours, and that makes you gwumpy.


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 26, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


He had more character development then any of them.


----------



## MaryL (Jan 26, 2020)

Blackrook said:


> The last thing we need is another Star Trek show, especially one featuring Jean Luc Picard, a very boring character from the very boring Next Generation show.


Exactly my sentiment. Like Star Wars or Dr. Who, time to end the franchises and do something fresh and original...


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 26, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> You are truly one mega-idiot. Star Wars never would have happened in the first place if Star Trek hadn't created the venue for it and showed the industry there was a market for BIG budget science fiction.



Um... no. Not really.  

Hey, I love Star Trek, but honestly, claiming it was the Be All and End All of Science Fiction is a bit silly.  It was a cult show that got blown up into a major property because Star Wars opened the door for that sort of thing.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 27, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > You are truly one mega-idiot. Star Wars never would have happened in the first place if Star Trek hadn't created the venue for it and showed the industry there was a market for BIG budget science fiction.
> ...



Ignorant jackass.  Do you EVER know anything about anything you ever talk about?  Star Trek became a "major property" in the early 70's when it was picked up and went into syndication.  It's massive write in campaigns and other things chartered the entire future for sci-fi not only for its believably, but because of its vision.  Without Star Trek, there would be no Star Wars.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 27, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Ignorant jackass. Do you EVER know anything about anything you ever talk about? Star Trek became a "major property" in the early 70's when it was picked up and went into syndication. It's massive write in campaigns and other things chartered the entire future for sci-fi not only for its believably, but because of its vision. Without Star Trek, there would be no Star Wars.



Guy, in the 1970's, no one gave a crap about Star Trek, which is why you had people writing fan fic about gay Spock and Kirk, and people were making unauthorized games based on Star Trek, because Paramount didn't even care about enforcing the copyrights.   It was very much a nerd sub-culture.   

A 'Star Trek' novel was published depicting Kirk and Spock as gay lovers. 'Killing Time' (1985) included "slash" (same-sex) themes that were supposed to be edited out, but the wrong version was printed. The publisher could not recall all copies sent to stores, and fans quickly bought them. : books

Star Fleet Battles - Wikipedia

Then Star Wars hit the screens, not because Star Trek laid any groundwork for it. (Star Wars was more influenced by Flash Gordon and Dune, which George Lucas couldn't get the rights to, so he made up his own universe). It became such a huge smash that you had a mass of imitators.   One of those was Paramount saying, "Hey, don't we have the rights to that Star Truck show" and they paid all the fat, washed up actors a pittance to show up for the "Motionless Picture", which I have to add, is pretty much unwatchable.


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 27, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Ignorant jackass. Do you EVER know anything about anything you ever talk about? Star Trek became a "major property" in the early 70's when it was picked up and went into syndication. It's massive write in campaigns and other things chartered the entire future for sci-fi not only for its believably, but because of its vision. Without Star Trek, there would be no Star Wars.
> ...


People did care about Star Trek in the 1970's. UHF stations were gobbling up everything they can get with most of the 1950's shows being in their broadcast stream. As shows from the 1960's became available in syndication Star Trek became an enormous hit in its reruns. Many newspapers with TV ads would have images of  the stars or the Enterprise circling a planet. A cartoon was made for Saturday mornings and there was supposed to be a remake series. That was cancelled for a movie.  Which was so so.  In a way it was ahead of its time. Even though it still had some 1960's ways on it.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 27, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> People did care about Star Trek in the 1970's. UHF stations were gobbling up everything they can get with most of the 1950's shows being in their broadcast stream. As shows from the 1960's became available in syndication Star Trek became an enormous hit in its reruns. Many newspapers with TV ads would have images of the stars or the Enterprise circling a planet. A cartoon was made for Saturday mornings and there was supposed to be a remake series. That was cancelled for a movie. Which was so so. In a way it was ahead of its time. Even though it still had some 1960's ways on it.



Some things have held up, some things haven't.  

The funny thing about syndication is that a series had to run for at least three seasons to get into syndication.  So the reason why we remember Star Trek today and not Land of The Giants is because the latter didn't have more than two seasons. 

Point was, it was an Rembrandt at a garage sale until Star Wars opened the door for it. 

And this isn't because I'm a big Star Wars fan.  Star Trek was always better and smarter.  But I'm a realist.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 27, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Guy, in the 1970's, no one gave a crap about Star Trek


LICK ME Moron, you don't know shit.  Not about a damn thing you ever write.  Not only was the 1970s a herald to a plethora or works you apparently don't know JACK about (which I own), not only to a ground-breaking Star Trek cartoon to have the unprecedented voices of nearly all the original actors, not only to a titanic movement of fan conventions involving millions, but also the preamble to the release of a new Star Trek II TV series which dragged on for years due to contract disagreements, culminating in the release of the first Star Trek movie, and the designs and plans originally developed for Star Trek II eventually seeing light in the TNG to be released a few years after that.

No one ever would have had the courage to film Star Wars and invest that kind of capital if not for the interest created by Star Trek over the decade preceding that.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 27, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Hell, I remember in the early 1970s, Star Trek was on TWICE a night M-F then on again on Saturday as well.  I think by the early 70s I estimated having seen every episode around 60 times.  There were Star Trek models, the highest selling model in all of history at its time, conventions, blue prints, books, novels, manuals, charts, you name it.

Star Wars amounted to three movies over a set of about 8 years.

Now they have brought back two new Star Trek TV series.  Can you imagine them trying a Star Wars TV series?  It would bomb.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 27, 2020)

Watched it last night.

Patrick should have taken refuge in a rest home before senility overtook him.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 28, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> LICK ME Moron, you don't know shit. Not about a damn thing you ever write. Not only was the 1970s a herald to a plethora or works you apparently don't know JACK about (which I own), not only to a ground-breaking Star Trek cartoon



Have you ever watched the Animated Series.  "Oh my God, a Giant Spock!!!!"    It was fucking silly.  

William Shatner said he used to record his lines when he was on the Shitter... which seems appropriate. 



toobfreak said:


> but also the preamble to the release of a new Star Trek II TV series which dragged on for years due to contract disagreements, culminating in the release of the first Star Trek movie,



Point was, no one was interested in a second star trek series OR a movie until Star Wars showed there was money to be made.  They pissed away a lot of money on the Motionless Picture, which was boring, none of the actors looked like they gave a fuck.   What saved Star Trek was that some people who knew what they were doing ignored Roddenberry and made the Wrath of Khan on a budget.  And they thought that was going to be the end of it until it made a shitload of money and they had to bring Spock back to life.  



toobfreak said:


> No one ever would have had the courage to film Star Wars and invest that kind of capital if not for the interest created by Star Trek over the decade preceding that.



Quit the contrary...  Lucas had to fight a lot harder than Roddenberry did to get his vision on screen.  Lucas is famous for having bucked the Studio system, creating a whole new era of independent production companies that changed the face of film.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 28, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Have you ever watched the Animated Series.  "Oh my God, a Giant Spock!!!!"    It was fucking silly.   William Shatner said he used to record his lines when he was on the Shitter... which seems appropriate.


The Animated series explored things not possible to do in the live TV series.  So you didn't like one of them.  The episodes tried to keep true to the original show.  Some of them won awards.  One of the best was The Slaver Weapon.  I wish they had been drawn better and had been an hour long, but it was still unique in the annals of television.

Bill Shatner never said that of course.  You have to go into a studio to record lines.  Not only are you a liar, you're an idiot, a flaming asshole and a bottom feeding troll as always whose never had a single honest intelligent post here.


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 28, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > LICK ME Moron, you don't know shit. Not about a damn thing you ever write. Not only was the 1970s a herald to a plethora or works you apparently don't know JACK about (which I own), not only to a ground-breaking Star Trek cartoon
> ...


Remember Galactica and Buck Rodgers? Even around 1980 or so the CGI was just not there in quality yet at an affordable price compared to a few years later.  Why the movie production people constantly go away from what worked I do not understand?  The original bridge of the original Enterprise was the masterpiece.  Modernizing it from its 1960's look would be simple and it could look much the same.


----------



## BlueGin (Jan 28, 2020)

Correll said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Correct. They were showing that in the future civilization had moved past viewing everything by a persons skin tone. They weren’t beating you over the head with their petty lectures about race.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 28, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> The Animated series explored things not possible to do in the live TV series. So you didn't like one of them. The episodes tried to keep true to the original show. Some of them won awards. One of the best was The Slaver Weapon. I wish they had been drawn better and had been an hour long, but it was still unique in the annals of television.



The Slaver Weapon was Larry Niven picking up a quick buck by shoehorning a Known Space Story into Star Trek, which is how we got Kzinti in Star Fleet Battles.   (UGH)  Star Fleet Battles actually bought game rights from the Franz Josef Company which did the Technical Manual, which is just how little Paramount cared about the Trek Brand in the 1970's.    Of course, after the movies were kick started by Star Wars (Lucas be Praised) Paramount suddenly cared about this little game company selling their little board game...  litigation ensued.  



toobfreak said:


> Bill Shatner never said that of course. You have to go into a studio to record lines. Not only are you a liar, you're an idiot, a flaming asshole and a bottom feeding troll as always whose never had a single honest intelligent post here.



Sorry, man, he recorded them while he was pinching a "Captain's Log"  

Star Trek: The Animated Series - Wikipedia

_William Shatner and Leonard Nimoy, who were both touring in plays at the time, recorded their lines in whatever city they happened to be performing in and had the tapes shipped to the studio.[_


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 28, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > The Animated series explored things not possible to do in the live TV series. So you didn't like one of them. The episodes tried to keep true to the original show. Some of them won awards. One of the best was The Slaver Weapon. I wish they had been drawn better and had been an hour long, but it was still unique in the annals of television.
> ...




We get it Joe.  You are one of those yutzes that loves Star Wars and hates Star Trek because you don't have room in your heart to like both and just can't stand giving up any credit because you think it takes away from your pet.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 28, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> We get it Joe. You are one of those yutzes that loves Star Wars and hates Star Trek because you don't have room in your heart to like both and just can't stand giving up any credit because you think it takes away from your pet.



Actually, I like Star Trek a bit better than Star Wars.   I like Doctor Who better than either.  (Although not so much recently since the Sex Change).  

But I'm a realist.  Sci-Fi was a nerd culture subset until Star Wars mainstreamed it.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Jan 28, 2020)

fncceo said:


> A movie about lil ol' me?!  Oh my!


Looks like he's based on the michael meyers character Dr. Evil...minus the intellectual suave-ness of course


----------



## Dekster (Mar 27, 2020)

Watched the whole first season today.  Wasn't expecting to like it as much as I did.  Could have done without the last 15-20 mintes of last episode, but otherwise a really good arc.  Jeri Ryan is still smoking hot even at 52.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 29, 2020)

After watching the whole series, it was kind of "Meh".  

I kind of like Trek better when it resolved stories in one episode rather than dragging it out over whole seasons like Discovery and Picard.   (Deep Space Nine was actually a happy medium with contained stories but an overall plot arc). 

I disliked that the Federation kind of turned into a bunch of assholes since Nemesis. I think it bastardized the concept.  Alcoholic officers, liberal dropping of F-bombs, vast conspiracies.  

A lot of the plot beats didn't make a lick of sense.  The Tal Shiar (Romulan Secret Police) were the ones who were responsible for reprogramming the Androids to destroy the ships that were going to rescue Romulans after their sun exploded?  That didn't make any sense at all.  Nor did the Federation just giving up on the rescue.  

Of course, Patrick Stewart is wonderful. He's one of those actors who could read the ingredients off the back of a shampoo bottle and make it sound interesting.  But at 79, he just wasn't credible as an action hero.  He wasn't credible as one in his sixties in the TNG movies, which replaced the thoughtful Picard of the TV show with Angry Action Man.


----------



## Dekster (Mar 29, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> After watching the whole series, it was kind of "Meh".
> 
> I kind of like Trek better when it resolved stories in one episode rather than dragging it out over whole seasons like Discovery and Picard.   (Deep Space Nine was actually a happy medium with contained stories but an overall plot arc).
> 
> ...



The whole point was him not to be an action hero.  He said he wouldn't have done it if it were same crap new series.


----------

